#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-20
<BUGabundo> night guys
<Galaxy|USA> Voltei :D
<gouki> Galaxy|USA, bem-vindo :)
<Galaxy|USA> :)
<Galaxy|USA> bom dia
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<PhoenixSTF> alguem aki conseguiu meter o xen 4.01 no 10.04?
<BUGabundo> o/
<Shaiks> boas noites pessoal, tenho duas duvidas: 1ª Estou em dualboot com o windows e não consigo entrar no ubuntu, pq fiz umas actualizações quando reiniciei, não mais consegui entrar. 2ª Caso consiga iniciar (com a vossa ajuda :) ) o evolution, retirou os e-mails da minha conta do hotmail, e nao queria que isso acontecesse.. alguem me consegue ajudar=
<Shaiks> ?
<kimus1> primeiro tens de entrar :-)
<kimus> Shaiks: primeiro tens de dizer que estás a usar Wubi certo? :-p
<Shaiks> sim, estou a usar wubi
<Shaiks> :)
<kimus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<kimus> Shaiks: sabes qual é o erro que te dá ao tentares fazer boot?
<kimus>  kernel panic - not synching: VFS ?
<Shaiks> assim que escolho o ubuntu, em detrimento do windows, aparecem duas linhas, se nao estou em erro. A primeira parece-me ok, a segunda é que falha
<kimus> e não apontas-te? :-)
<Shaiks> queres que o faça?
<kimus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lupin/+bug/477169/comments/210
<kimus> convém saber pelo menos o erro...
<Shaiks> ok, entao volto ja
<kimus> certo
<Shaiks> ate ja entao
<Shaiks> boas noites de novo
<Shaiks> o problema parece ser a falta do Wubi.. o erro/msg que aparece é Try(hd0,0):fat32:NOWUBIlD
<Shaiks> ou algo assim
<Shaiks> ..
<Shaiks> ou seja, como é que volto a instalar o wubi?
<Shaiks> ?
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-21
<victortyau> ola amigos
<victortyau> como voce estan
<Galaxy|USA> bom dia :D
<Jise> Olaaa
<gouki> Olá Jise.
<Jise> boa tarde/noite
<Jise> parece que esto xa marcha
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> abraços e beijinhos
<BUGabundo> # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0p1 ibs=100M
<Galaxy|USA> boa noite BUGabundo :D
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-22
<Galaxy|USA> Bom dia pessoas do canal >>> #linux4fun <<< '/join #linux4fun'
<Galaxy|USA> :P
<PhoenixSTF> publicidade aqui?
<PhoenixSTF> entao?
<Galaxy|USA> errei o comando PhoenixSTF
<Galaxy|USA>  /amsg    '/msg'
<Jise> boa tarde
<joaopinto> oi
<Jise> o bitchx vai indo
<Jise> ja estou ca
<Tiago> algume vivo ai
<Tiago> ??
<Jise> si
<Jise> algume há
<Tiago> kkkkkkkkkk
<Tiago> essa sala é assim parada
<Tiago> ??
<Jise> si
<Jise> é muito parada
<Jise> há que animala
<Tiago> kkkkkkk
<Tiago> poxa...
<Tiago> seria bom
<Jise> tou a probar ca o BitchX
<Tiago> eu tava na #unbuntu_br
<Jise> lá os anos
<Tiago> meio dia
<Tiago> bonba
<hggdh> huh?
<Galaxy|USA> ola hggdh :D
<Galaxy|USA> como vais?
<hggdh> ola Galaxy|USA
<hggdh> por cá vão bem as coisas
<hggdh> também estas na Terra de Marlboro?
<Galaxy|USA> ^^
<BUGabundo> TopGear playing on my TV!
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-23
<Yutaka> boa noite fui
<victortyau> ola patricia como voce esta
<victortyau> minha irma
<victortyau> ;)
<Yutaka> bom dia :D
<Jise> boa tarde
<BUGabundo> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-24
<good> ei alguem pode me ajudar pls  meu ubunt nao aparece atualisacao para o 10.10 eu uso a versao anterior
<good> alguem ja envrentou esse tipo de poblema
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
 * Yutaka is away -><-Page [FRIENDS] Log [ON]  
<BUGabundo> Yutaka: atao??
<Yutaka> BUGabundo:~ nao eque eu estava ajudando o hatoon
<Yutaka> com o nick dele
<Yutaka> diz ele q esta travado
<Yutaka> ai testei
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> Bom dia a todoªs
<Se7h> olá
<igor__> olá
<igor__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<igor__> não consigo usar meu wireless
<igor__> o cabo azul pega normal e quando tiro o wireless n funciona
<igor__> e quero deixar só no wireless
<Yutaka> oi BUGabundo
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> feliz natal ho ho ho
<Yutaka> ^^
<BUGabundo> Que tenhas uma Quadra muito feliz e com tudo de bom, com um sapatinho cheio de cosias boas, Patricia
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> obrigada buga
<Yutaka> BUGabundo :~ ptpt, mmm pode me dizer oque seria 'Quadra'
<BUGabundo> Epoca
<Yutaka> mmm
<Yutaka> entendi
<Yutaka> mais uma palavra :D
<Yutaka> obrigada buga
<Yutaka> :**
<BUGabundo> :)
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> \o/ http://www.fastforweb.com/
<licensed> Yutaka, =*******
<Yutaka> licensed :~ :*******
<Yutaka> oi
<Yutaka> feliz natal
<Yutaka> ho ho ho
<licensed> Yutaka, pra vc tambem =D que tenhas uma quadra bue feliz
<licensed> oos
<licensed> pra ti tambem
<licensed> Yutaka, estas de ferias ja agora ou nem por isto?
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> estou sim
<Yutaka> :)
<Yutaka> escola so em fevereiro
<Yutaka> :)
<licensed> a minha so em março
<licensed> vou pra sao paulo so volto fim de fevereiro
<Yutaka> ^^
<Yutaka> Voltei
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-25
<Yutaka> ate
<maraujo_3> #FelizNatal
<Yutaka> voltei :)
<Scizor> olá. alguém aqui?
<Scizor> alguéémmm?
<skorzen> Oui.
<Scizor> estás à vontade com Ubuntu?
<Scizor> alguém que possa ajudar?
<iuri> ola esta ai alguem?
<iuri> alguém que me possa ajudar?
<_player> diz
<iuri> eu mudei a pouco tempo para o linux, usava o windows e estou a ter problemas com os codecs
<iuri> vejo o filme no entanto vejo con altas linhas que aparecem no meio do video linhas horizontais
<iuri> ja instalei o gstreamer ja instalei o vlc
<_player> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
#ubuntu-pt 2010-12-26
<_player> you should be sleepin, xhaker
<Se7h> bs
<Se7h> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/1067547/
<Se7h> awesome!
<BUGabundo> ehlo :D
<BUGabundo> ITS OUT!!
<BUGabundo> http://torrent.zoink.it/Top.Gear.16x01.The.Three.Wise.Men.Christmas.Special.720p.HDTV.x264-FoV.%5Beztv%5D.torrent
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-20
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-21
<locodir-user> alguem ai que me possa ajudar?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-22
<Josep> Oi pessoal! Eu precisava duma ajudinha mas nao e um problema tecnico!
<Josep> Eu nao tenho net e tou a falar desde um cibercafe e precisava mesmo do ubuntu porque na minha escola passaram a ubuntu e eu nao consigo manter a compatibilidade e essas cenas!
<FernandoMiguel> compatibilidade?
<Josep> ya tipo, a pen fica corrompida
<Josep> mas acho que no ubuntu nao acontece
<Josep> pk o win nao reconhece mas o ubuntu sim
<Josep> e por isso que preciso dum cd ou pen ou qualquer coisa assim
<Josep> se pudesse alguem me enviar ou desse um link para pedir gratis
<FernandoMiguel> n deves estar a falar do filesystem em q tens a pen?
<FernandoMiguel> se for extFS o windows n reconhece
<FernandoMiguel> (sem instalar driver)
<FernandoMiguel> Josep: ja n se pedem CDs... fexaram o programa
<FernandoMiguel> era em shipit.ubuntu.com
<Josep> xi
<FernandoMiguel> mas diz me o q queres fazer?
<Josep> olha quando tiver na escola vou ver
<Josep> e uma pena
<Josep> e que se morasses no algarve podiasme entregar um cd ou instalar no meu pc
<Josep> e que daqui eu nao posso sacar
<FernandoMiguel> saca e keima :)
<FernandoMiguel> ahhhh
<FernandoMiguel> usa o wubbi
<FernandoMiguel> instalas dentro do windows
<FernandoMiguel> e ficas na mm com dual boot
<Josep> mas o problema e que o wubi tem de sacar o ubuntu tas a ver? e nao tenho net
<FernandoMiguel> mas ter o ubuntu instalado sem net, tb n é la mt pratico
<FernandoMiguel> eu preciso de umas dezenas extras de apps
<Josep> oh
<Josep> pronto entao e melhor eskecer
<Josep> obrigado pela ajuda na mesma
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-23
<dcosta> boo FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> ainda acordado pah!
<FernandoMiguel> buu dcosta
<dcosta> e gajas boas ?
<dcosta> nada ?
<dcosta> só as de ermesinde ?
<FernandoMiguel> isso
<Fernando_xtmas> Merry Xtmas buddies http://goo.gl/58Kc7
#ubuntu-pt 2011-12-24
<Fernando_xtmas> morning
<Fernando_xtmas> d
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> como configurar uma ligação vpn?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<framac> Olá pessoal, gostaria de ter a vossa ajuda. Como é possivel saber quais os packages que o repositório extras contém?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-19
<astroo-> The UN General Assembly adopts anti-spy resolution  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-25441408
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-20
<richarddw> Oi
<richarddw> tem alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola   eu sempre
<richarddw> astro estou com uma duvida
<richarddw> eu estou aprendendo a programar em python
<richarddw> só que não sei como esconder o terminal quando rodo o código
<astroo-> existe canais sobre python
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-21
<astroo-> Exclusive: Secret contract tied NSA and security industry pioneer  http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/20/us-usa-security-rsa-idUSBRE9BJ1C220131220
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-12-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nbcardoso> alguém que me diga algo sobre o ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<varnie> hello
<varnie> could you help me? how would you write "101000" in Portuguese?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-12-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> nunca vi o canal tao cheio
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-17
<astroo-> You Can Break Into a Linux System by Pressing Backspace 28 Times. Here’s How to Fix It  http://lifehacker.com/you-can-break-into-a-linux-system-by-pressing-backspace-1748370796
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-12-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-12-25
<seingalt> bom dia
<seingalt> amigos
<seingalt> estou com um problema delicado
<seingalt> primeiramente feliz natal a todos
<seingalt> amigos
<seingalt> estou com o ubuntu instalado em uma maquina
<seingalt> Asrock n68-vs3
<seingalt> com hd de 1 tera
<seingalt> sistema ubuntu 12.04 lts
<seingalt> kernel 3.5.0-18
<seingalt> essa maquina não inicializa a parte grafica
<seingalt> mostra erro dizendo que precisa reconfigurar o grafico
<seingalt> e me abre o terminal para fazer login
<seingalt> apenas isso
<seingalt> alguem tem alguma idea pode me ajudar
<seingalt> agora mesmo mudei o arquivo xorg.conf onde estava vesa mudei para fbdev
<seingalt> abriu
<seingalt> mas ficou terrivel a tela
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<nuno_nunes> qual é a grafica desse pc
<nuno_nunes> ?
<nuno_nunes> seingalt, qual é a placa grafica
<seingalt> nvidia c61
<nuno_nunes> instala os drivers proprietarios
<nuno_nunes> mas eu acho que essa versao deve ter os dias contados
<nuno_nunes> pk nao instalas a versao 16.04 lts
<seingalt> nuno_nunes , sim é mesmo
<seingalt> boa ideia
<seingalt> vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> seingalt, se quiseres te digo outra distro para testares
<nuno_nunes> seingalt, eu estou a usar o windows 10 e 6 distros de linux aqui
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> numa grafica am
<nuno_nunes> amd
<nuno_nunes> seingalt, se precisares de ajuda estas a vontade
<seingalt> nuno_nunes, obrigado vou sim
<seingalt> vou sair para festas
<seingalt> em breve volto relatar se consegui
<seingalt> por enquanto obrigado
<seingalt> e boas festas
